# Does anybody know about womb lining growth?



## torilou

Im intrigued to find out how much your lining is supposed to grow each day, its easy to find out about follicles as theres so much about it on the web but cant seem to find any facts about womb lining growth, has anybody ever been told what it usually is? xxx


----------



## Quaver

I think it differs quite a lot. They say implantation is possible at 3.5mm.


----------



## torilou

quaver

Thanks for that hun, only thing I can find on the net is someone saying it grows about 1mm a day but what truth is in that I dont know xx


----------



## Quaver

On my scan last week, I had good lining, but no ov (at CD14):blush:
When I got pg last year (mc), the lining was too thick (ov was mega late).
I have coordination issues:haha:


----------



## looknomore

The endometrium grows at a rate of 1 mm a day on an average (or rather it should). Endometrial thickness of 9-11 mm is considered good at the time of ovulation. So for a normal cycle if the endometrium starts growing on CD 3-5 then it is at about 9 mm-11 mm on day 14 which should be the ovulation. Hope this answers ur question.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

I have PCOS, and had a internal scan a few weeks back, my Gynae says mine is too thick for the time of the month, so im having a DnC on 6th Oct.


----------



## dreamofabean

I had a scan on cd10 and my endometrium was 4.5mm, on cd12 it was 7.3mm. I've been told 7-9mm is good for implantation x


----------



## torilou

thanks for that guys, must be around a 1mm a day ish then so maybe im not out this month after all xx


----------

